

Theseus – An open-source iOS personal analytics tool - davidbarker
https://github.com/lazerwalker/Theseus

======
dshankar
While this is a crowded space filled with personal tracking apps, I quite like
the approach you're taking. Open source enables me to completely trust the
app.

My personal favorite app for this use case is Hey Day
([http://www.hey.co/](http://www.hey.co/)) – it has superior design and pulls
in all of my photos. Even though Hey Day has a privacy option that doesn't
save any data in the cloud (entirely on my phone), I'm always a bit concerned
about what is shared and what may get leaked.

The easiest way to prove the privacy controls of your app is with open source,
so if you could improve the design & functionality of this app, it might be a
worthy competitor in the space.

------
sbruchmann
[http://blog.brackets.io/2013/08/28/theseus-javascript-
debugg...](http://blog.brackets.io/2013/08/28/theseus-javascript-debugger-for-
chrome-and-nodejs/)

------
walshie4
Is this just 5s or does it work on a 5 as well?

~~~
amirmc
From the readme:

"Right now it will only work on an iPhone 5S, as it requires the M7 motion
coprocessor."

------
fiesta
Some news about an Android version?

